# Just bought a Sony Alpha - 57 SLT!



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, like everyone else, I've always had a point and shoot camera.

I've just made the jump and purchased a Sony A-57.

I bought a package deal at Jessops high consists of

- Camera with 18-55mm lens
- Tamron 70-300mm lens
- UV filter for standard lens
- Bag
- Screen protectors
- 16GB SDHC Memory card
- 3 year warranty.

I know I got a good deal on this camera as I had been watching the prices for a long while, and haggled like mad for extras, such as the kids had throwaway cameras that needed developing etc,

I also just bought a Hama Star 63 Tripod for £8 on eBay barely used. That arrived today and seems like a good buy, although maybe a bit flimsy? Or is this normal.

Have I made a good decision? (Not that it really matters, as I love the camera but your thoughts are welcomed)

Is there anything else I need to look out for?

The main reason for this post is more because I need to read more about the camera settings, and how to get the best from it.

I've watched a few YouTube vids and have found/subscribed to one guy that is VERY informative. But he uses a Cannon. Different settings and features.

Where is best to Read/Watch if I don't know the Mumbo jumbo "Jargon" just yet.

I aim to take great photos of the kids, cars, planes and general scenery.

Is there anything else I SHOULD buy?

Here's the purchase

















Here's a few photos I have taken.

Set - Auto with no flash (I think)









Set - Auto with no flash









Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

:thumb:

Try and get out of the habit of using Auto though


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

ive not mastered it yet, ive taken a goot 700 shots (In 3 days) at random things using the "Aperture", "Shutter" and "Manual" settings but cant quite get it yet lol 

im trying it too quickly that the problem, once i want to buy something i research and research and then buy and research it some more so that i can get better but i need to be patient with it.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Rather than taking random shots, try the same shots at different apertures and shutter speeds and compare the results, that way you'll start to get an idea of which setting effects what. Alternatively, have a play around with the simulator here, it's a great wee tool for trying different settings without having to leave the comfort of the house


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I saw that picture and was like, I know that Place - Madeira Drive, Good place for good pictures on saturday nights, especially last saturday of every month(Re-Unite), 27th this month.

Just play with the settings, and try work out for your self what each function does, and doesn't. If you're stuck googling might help. The basic manual modes such as AP(Aperture Priority), S(Shutter Priority) and M(Full Manual), but try A and S first, are normally a pretty standard same on all.


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

There s nothing else you should buy if you're a hobbyist. This camera will do 99% things just as well as a £2000 camera; concentrate on learning HOW a camera and lens work. 

Learn the relationship between Aperture, Shutter Speed, ISO etc. 

Lynda.com , KenRockwell.com and photography forums are all great places to get info. I also suggest keeping an eye on Groupon who always have photography training courses listed for reasonable money. 

Just remember, photography is just as much about maths and technical skills as it is creativity. Be prepared to get into the detail if you really want to learn.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Now buy a good book, Brian Peterson "understanding exposure" is a good place to start.. And enjoy :thumb:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Karlos, how are you finding the camera?? And can I ask what made you go for this over the likes of Nikon and canon? I'm not doubting your choice as I'm interested in the same camera but everyone I speak to tells me to go for a Nikon or canon but can't give me a reason other than they are bigger names in photography and I don't really know enough about it all.. 
Cheers mate.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Maybe because they are sheep Have a look on dpreview.com (worlds biggest internet camera site) See how many Nikon and Canon APS- C cameras get the gold award. See how many Sony's do! Nikon use Sony sensors inside anyway. Canon to their detriment don't.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Maybe because they are sheep Have a look on dpreview.com (worlds biggest internet camera site) See how many Nikon and Canon APS- C cameras get the gold award. See how many Sony's do! Nikon use Sony sensors inside anyway. Canon to their detriment don't.


Thank you, will have a look.. Seems like a nice camera..


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

All that said the best thing you can do is to find one you like the feel of. Truth be told the output from any decent slr would be hard to tell apart:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:

I've got an older A300 and love it to bits. As people have said, pick a subject and try different things with the camera to see what you achieve and how you achieved it.

I was a bit apprehensive at using the full manual mode at first but having all that control has transformed my images - I hope.


----------

